
The Best Salesman in the World - jacquesm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGOjFhKeLiU&feature=player_embedded
======
RiderOfGiraffes
There was a heated thread when this was submitted in February 2009. Comments
there are now closed - of course - but it might be worth reading what's
already there before commenting here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463746>

and an earlier submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=378852>

~~~
jacquesm
I just watched this video and I thought that we could all use about 1% of the
salesmanship of this man and we'd be doing very well indeed.

Makes you wonder how many of those he sold over the years, probably more than
just a few.

Audience, product, marketing and execution in a nutshell.

That's what every successful business is about.

